# What is the best overclock driver for 8400M GS?



## Bob_Binky (Oct 28, 2009)

The latest driver that can be overclocked


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The driver doesn't have much effect on how well the card can be overclocked. The fact that it's a laptop means that you're going to have overheating issues if you overclock enough to see a difference; and overclocking an 8400M GS is like putting nitro in a '93 Civic. You can, but what's the point?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Well said.


----------

